# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Coś na przetłuszczające się włosy?

## kretołak

Mam cienkie i delikatne włosy, które się przetłuszczają (muszę je myć do drugi dzień), może polecicie jakiś szampon czy odżywkę, który pomoże, albo jakiś inny specyfik.

----------


## julietta45

Ja swoje niestety myję codziennie. Przetestowałam różne szampony. te do przetłuszczających sie włosów spowodowały że moje włosy bardzo sie przesuszyły i zniszczyły. Teraz stosuję szampony nawilżające, bo chociaż nie niszczą włosów.

----------


## jurekedi

ja mogę polecić szampon z firmy Zjaja  :Wink:  jest naprawdę skuteczny w walce z łupieżem

----------


## julietta45

Ziaja u mnie się nie sprawdził. Miałam wrażenie, ze bardzo słabo oczyszcza włosy.

----------


## WagaSTOP_pl

U mnie niestety też nie,polecam szampon H&S,który okazał się dla mnie bardzo skuteczny a do tego ładnie pachnie. W szczególności ten mentolowy :Smile:

----------


## julietta45

Oooo to muszę przetestować HS  :Smile:

----------


## spirit

Tez miałem takie wrażenie. Jeden z najgorszych szamponów, jakie miałem w życiu.
Włosy myję codziennie, nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej.

----------


## Venus

Moja siostra ma problem z przetłuszczającymi włosami i z tego co widzę stosuje szampon i maskę Biovax do włosów przetłuszczających. Ma już któreś tam opakowanie i mówi, że działa.

----------


## maria234

Ja chyba stosowałam już wszystko i nadal myję włosy codziennie, nic mi nie pomogło.

----------


## nerevar007

Szybko przetłuszczające się włosy mogą być objawem zaburzeń hormonalnych. Może warto zrobić sobie badania i iść do endokrynologa?

----------


## malwa_malwa

płukanak z pokrzywy, ewentualnie nabar pokrzywyowy z akpteki

----------


## an_n_a30

Słyszałam, że na przetłuszczające się włosy pomaga też płukanie włosów wodą z dodatkiem odrobiny soku z cytryny. Ostatnie plukanie po myciu - sama nie próbował, ale moja babcia mówiła, że to najlepszy sposób :Smile:  I płukanka z pokrzywy tak tak malwa_malwa mówi

----------


## karo_25

Spróbuj ziół i tegosoku z cytrryny tak jak piszą dziewczyny :Smile:  Takie stare, sprawdzone metody zazwyczaj są najlepsze :Smile:  Jak miałam takie problemy to mama też mi podsuwała takie rozwiązania :Smile:

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Z całą pewnością nie zaszkodzi spróbować,jednak jeżeli przetłuszczają Ci się włosy to polecam także olejek arganowy plus odzywka z masy białkowej i na pewno będzie zdecydowanie lepiej.

----------


## rafelka007

Ja swego czasu miałam spory problem z łojotokowym zapaleniem skóry, przetłuszczającymi się i wypadającymi włosami. Zjadłam garść tabletek i używałam całej masy aptecznych specyfików..potem zaczełam kombinować sama. I okazało sie ze im czesciej uzywam mocnych szazmponów przeciwłupieżowych i "odtłuszczających", tym bardziej moja skóra się broni i przetłuszcza. W moim przypadku zbawienne okazało sie używanie szamponów nawilżających albo regulujących poziom natłuszczena skóry - tu bardzo dobry jest szampon z chmielem z "apteczki babuni" dostepny w wispolu za kilka złotych. Jak widać czasem najprostsze rozwiązania są najlepsze  :Smile:

----------


## Suplago_pl

Oprócz szamponu warto pomyśleć o odżywce do włosów,dlatego też tutaj polecam masę białkową,na pewno pomoże i sprawi że włosy nie będą się zbytnio przetłuszczać.

----------


## walerka

Ja polecam wybrać się do sklepu ziko dermo, mają tam bardzo duży wybór specjalistycznych kosmetyków, dodatkowo służą fachową pomocą przy zakupie.

----------


## Buitch

A ja już nie używam szamponów ani odżywek właśnie ze względu na nadmierne przetluszczanie sie włosów. 
Wszelka chemia, detergenty itp zawarte w standardowych szamponach (No, chyba, ze one sa specjalistyczne/aptecznego itd) obdziera skore głowy z naturalnych olejów, które sa tam aby ta skore chronić i "odżywiać", wiec skóra próbuje "nadrobić" straty/ubytki i nadprodukowuje olej/łoj czy co tam jeszcze. Tak ja to widzę.
W związku z tym, pewne dnia, wywalilam wszystko, co miałam i zaczęłam używać jako szamponu sody oczyszczonej, a jako odzywki - octu jabłkowego. Wiem, ze brzmi to niesmaczne, ale działa! A raczej zaczęło działac po około dwóch miesiącach, w trakcie których przeszłam przez piekło  :Smile:  
Na początku moje włosy przetluszczaly sie jeszcze bardziej! Długo mi zajęło przyzwyczajenie sie do smrodku octu (zapach ulatnia sie, kiedy włosy sa już suche). Po około dwóch miesiącach mogłam sobie pozwolić na mycie mojej głowy około 5-6 razy w miesięcu (niezła zmiana z mycia łba co dzień/co drugi dzień).
A! No i moja cierpliwość musiała przejść nieładną próbę...ale warto było!

----------


## Buitch

A ja już nie używam szamponów ani odżywek właśnie ze względu na nadmierne przetluszczanie sie włosów. 
Wszelka chemia, detergenty itp zawarte w standardowych szamponach (No, chyba, ze one sa specjalistyczne/aptecznego itd) obdziera skore głowy z naturalnych olejów, które sa tam aby ta skore chronić i "odżywiać", wiec skóra próbuje "nadrobić" straty/ubytki i nadprodukowuje olej/łoj czy co tam jeszcze. Tak ja to widzę.
W związku z tym, pewne dnia, wywalilam wszystko, co miałam i zaczęłam używać jako szamponu sody oczyszczonej, a jako odzywki - octu jabłkowego. Wiem, ze brzmi to niesmaczne, ale działa! A raczej zaczęło działac po około dwóch miesiącach, w trakcie których przeszłam przez piekło  :Smile:  
Na początku moje włosy przetluszczaly sie jeszcze bardziej! Długo mi zajęło przyzwyczajenie sie do smrodku octu (zapach ulatnia sie, kiedy włosy sa już suche). Po około dwóch miesiącach mogłam sobie pozwolić na mycie mojej głowy około 5-6 razy w miesięcu (niezła zmiana z mycia łba co dzień/co drugi dzień).
A! No i moja cierpliwość musiała przejść nieładną próbę...ale warto było!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myje je co drugi dzień dzień czasami zdarzy mi się umyć je na 3 dzień ale wtedy unikam ludzi gdyż czuję jak mi śmierdzi z głowy, myślę że to własnie przez  częste mycie

----------


## Martusia

można płukać głowę naparem z mięty lub pokrzywy, naturalnie i daje efekty :Wink:

----------


## wywyzszona

Polecam wybrać się do ziko dermo, sklep przy aptece ziko, mają tam duży wybór profesjonalnych kosmetyków i na pewno doradzą coś odpowiedniego.

----------


## pucus

Polecam szampon pokrzywowy i nie używać odżywki.

----------


## aspirynka

Polecam Himalaya, szampon proteinowy, do włosów przetłuszczających się.

----------


## Katarzyna Michalak

Z myciem to jest troche tak, ze im czesciej myjesz tym bardziej Ci sie potem przetłuszczają. Kiedyś myłam co 2-3 dni, bylo ok. Potem przez kurację dermatolog bylam zmuszona do codziennego mycia, i teraz jak jeden dzien nie umyje, to jest tragedia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj szamponu o lepszym składzie. Do codziennego mycia używam szamponu Doctor z Inoaru. I fajnie działa- włosy wyglądają świeżo, nie przesuszają się i ładnie pachną. W składzie jest ekstrakt z rozmarynu i to sprawia, że na włosach unosi się miła woń  :Smile:

----------


## aga_a

Ja jeszcze cztery lata temu myłam włosy codziennie. Teraz myję dwa razy w tygodniu. Zaczęłam stosować naturalny szampon do włosów (yves rocher - oczyszczający) i włosy myję szamponem dwa razy: pierwszy zmywa sebum, które się nagromadziło, dopiero drugie mycie oczyszcza włosy. Włosy wyglądają dobrze przez dwa dni, potem używam suchego szamponu, żeby właśnie ich nie myć na mokro, i po suchym szamponie wytrzymują kolejne dwa dni.

----------


## pioottr457

Szukacie dobrych porad w zakresie olejowania włosów ? Nie wiecie czy to jest skuteczna metoda, warto uwagi ? Jeśli TAK ! To koniecznie zajrzyjcie na blog w którym dowiecie się co daje olejowanie włosów, jego najlepsze rezultaty są opisane na tym portalu, mi olejowanie włosów bardzo pomogło i w końcu mam ładne lśniące włosy !

----------


## iwonka_pe

tylko szampony ziołowe, są niedrogie i skuteczne, np. pokrzywa czy bratek

----------


## agat88

Aby pozbyć się problemu przetłuszczających się włosów należy użyć produktu do oczyszczania skóry głowy. Szampon tylko będzie działać na objaw (wyczyści na chwilę włosy), a nie na przyczynę. Przyczyną jest sebum na skórze głowy. 

Ja do oczyszczania skóry głowy stosuję peeling enzymatyczny (jest bezpieczniejszy od mechanicznego) z Bionigree. Działa bardzo szybko. Dzięki niemu włosy myję co 3 dni, zamiast codziennie!!

----------


## CBDgold_pl

Jeżeli chodzi o przetłuszczające się włosy to na początek polecam stosować olejki kokosowy oraz arganowy, które są skuteczne i poprawią ich wygląd, kondycję. Co do szamponu to na początek możesz spróbować wspomniany wyżej zwykły ziołowy i zobaczysz czy sytuacja ulegnie poprawie.

----------


## AnnaDor

Mi pomagają płukanki z pokrzywy, pokrzywę kupuję w sklepie zielarskim, będzie tez oczywiście w aptece.

----------

